

An Apology to Quora - cmstoken
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/11673ab0c1f0

======
incision
Quora Blogs:

"You must sign in to read past the first paragraph."

~~~
codezero
You've never had to log in to read blog content, there has never been a sign-
up wall on loading a blog or blog post on Quora.

I understand and respect the displeasure people have over Quora's sign-up
wall, but it's not constructive to point it out as a negative where it doesn't
even exist.

Also, I'm sure you either 1) don't care or 2) already know, you can get around
the sign-up wall at any time by adding ?share=1 to any Quora URL.

~~~
incision
_> You've never had to log in to read blog content, there has never been a
sign-up wall on loading a blog or blog post on Quora._

There was a time when I'd never had to log in to read past the first answer on
Quora. If I'm not mistaken, there was also a time when I could read the first
answer without pop-over sign up harassment. Likewise, there was a time before
Quora started sharing my history [1].

It's hard not to expect negatives with that kind of track record.

1: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4377181>

~~~
codezero
Like I said, constructive criticism is fair, but using the sign-up wall to
criticize Blogs is a total straw man.

There was also a time when Quora refused to let Google index any of their
pages, nobody seemed to have a problem then.

Re [1] -- this was quickly reversed and has not happened since, see:
<https://blog.quora.com/Removing-Feed-Stories-about-Views> (note the
timestamps - complaint: August 13, removed: August 14)

Your statement above is a bit contradictory though, two points are about a
Quora where you saw what you wanted without logging in, the third is about
something (now deprecated) that others only saw while logged in, about logged
in people. It sounds like you are just trying to break down everything you
dislike regardless of the context. It's not very constructive.

~~~
incision
_> Like I said, constructive criticism is fair, but using the sign-up wall to
criticize Blogs is a total straw man._

Not at all, it's a general Quora criticism. Where do you get the idea that
each feature of the site must be evaluated in a vacuum?

 _> It sounds like you are just trying to break down everything you dislike
regardless of the context._

My context is Quora as a whole and the low expectations / lack of trust
associated with the site.

 _> It's not very constructive._

That would be a valid complaint if this were a "Show HN" post or Quora was
still relatively now. The site is going on 4 years old and the post I linked
above reads like a laundry list of reasons users, myself included have given
up on Quora.

Personally, I think the brand is tainted.

Look at how often Quora is compared to Experts Exchange. EE didn't and
probably couldn't have launched a new subdomain to reinvent itself into Stack
Exchange.

I think the more general Q&A that Quora tried to address is due for the same
reinvention.

~~~
codezero
It's too bad you've given up on Quora, but like I said, I can understand why
you (and others) don't like the sign-up wall among other things.

I don't expect things to be evaluated in a vacuum, but since the original
thread here was about the sign-up wall in relation to blogs, I was trying to
point out that the original issue isn't an issue (outside of the general
dissatisfaction with the sign-up wall, completely separate from blogs), and
that you've just piled on things you (and others) dislike in response to my
pointing out the fact that blogs are not affected by the sign-up wall. What
I'm trying to say is that your original comment would have been more useful if
you just said: "Why bother blogging on Quora, the entire brand is tainted and
myself and others dislike the sign-up wall and blurring of other content" --
I'm not trying to put words in your mouth, but it's tough for me to read and
pass along feedback/complaints about Quora (if you didn't check my profile, I
work there), if the complaints are about things that don't actually occur.

You've clearly built on that complaint and expressed what it is you think is
rubbish, and I appreciate that, and whether or not Quora ever regains your
trust, I hope that you realize we're not out to screw people or turn them away
from the site (just the opposite).

Anyhow, cheers and thanks for engaging me.

